# Are these good speeds with WIFI Tether???



## JRSpero (Sep 24, 2011)

View attachment 3737


These speeds were using the WIFI hack with the built in App. I am actually posting this while still tethered. It took me a while to finally get this to work but now that it does I LOVE MY BIONIC


----------

